# Dallas Love Field



## rhea (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone here in the local Dallas area?  The news last nite showed two females who were persons of interest, one of which was on the no fly list who were caught doing pre-operational surveillance at Love Field airport.

They claim they are being harassed because they are muslim (Syrian) females who despise American gov.  They feel that they were singled out for unfair treatment.  These women are obviously American born, both speak native American (for lack of a better description).  One woman wears military fatigues under her muslim garb and has EOD and sniper experience - a coincidence of being raised a country girl she says.

Anyway, they were popped on pre-operational surveillance at Love Field and Regan National just had an incident with flash bangs in the bathroom.

Think we are being probed?  I just hate it that the news will not tell the American people the truth.  Probings will increase now that Congress has dictated an official date to 'give up'.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 6, 2007)

Frankly I think we are being probed more often than we know.  Unfortunately I think too many Americans just don't want to know...


----------

